# duct insulation



## kc2651 (Dec 12, 2007)

i was wondering about duct insulation. i know that it has to be insulated in an unconditioned area but does that include the space between the basement and the second floor? I had an accoustic ceiling but I will be hanging a drywall ceiling (fun huh) so if i have metal duct between floors does it need insulation?


----------



## travelover (Dec 12, 2007)

kc2651 said:


> i was wondering about duct insulation. i know that it has to be insulated in an unconditioned area but does that include the space between the basement and the second floor? I had an accoustic ceiling but I will be hanging a drywall ceiling (fun huh) so if i have metal duct between floors does it need insulation?



Not if you heat the basement, which I assume you would if drywalled.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 12, 2007)

I would insulate it for sound deadening and because it may decide to condense water in the summer with the cold air in the ducts and the sealed space between floors.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 12, 2007)

What Glenn said, plus that you want the heat distribted properly. Heat that radiates from the walls of the duct don't make it to their intended heat registers, but instead will warm up the floor/ceiling between which it escapes.


----------



## kc2651 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks Tool Guy you have been very helpful and i will be in touch i am remodeling my basement and just getting started. 1400 sqaure feet with work out room, laundry room, bedroom and full bath so lots to do.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 12, 2007)

We're with ya' every step of the way.


----------



## Phatboy (Jan 15, 2008)

Well this will be a thread worthy of many many pics.  Dont let us down.   If you need some inspiration, check out my thread in this section called ''general overhaul''  the wife and I have been through alot and maybe I could answer some questions you may have.

Were here to help ya.


----------



## shuship (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey kc - just wondering how your work was coming along?  Any updates?  I'm in the same boat, so just looking for ideas/pics to go by.  

Thanks...shu


----------

